# VerrÃ¼ckte Wikipedia-EintrÃ¤ge



## MoK (30. Januar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joshua_Norton


so geiler typ..... so jemanden bräuchten wir alle


----------



## orkman (30. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir net den ganzen wikipedia artikel durchgelesen , nur verschiedene abschnitte ... aber es gibt zig solcher verrueckter ... geh einfach mal in ne irrenanstalt ... da gibs genug ...eigentlich bescheuert wegen jedem so nen artikel auf wikipedia zu erstellen ...
ich weiss net mehr wo es ist , ich glaub in australien ...da gibs auch nen typen der hat sein zig grosses hektar land zum separaten staat erklaert und ist damit sogar durchgekommen ...weil er extra dafuer die gesetzbuecher durchgelesen und gelernt hat und alle luecken drin ausgenutzt hat ...der hat sein eigenes geld , seine eigenen steuern ... naja ihm muss niemand welche zahlen da niemand auf seinem land lebt aber er muss auch keine an australien bezahlen ...da gibs extra touristen die in seinen staat reisen nur um den einreise stempel zu bekommen

hier zum beispiel: *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Hutt_River*


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

Ich war mal so frei, das Topic anzupassen.


----------



## EspCap (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr verrückte Wiki-Einträge wollte, bitteschön. Mein Favorit:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo

Was ähnliches, auch schönes:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_while_John_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_a_better_effect_on_the_teacher


----------



## Kamsi (30. Januar 2012)

> Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies Ariolimax dolichophallus ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren *Penis*
> das *Doppelte der Körperlänge* erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das
> Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig* größten Penis* (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente).
> Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der *Paarung *
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bananenschnecken


----------



## NoHeroIn (30. Januar 2012)

Für eine solche Sammlung hat wiki doch längst sein Kuriositätenkabinett eingerichtet:

Wikipedias Kuriositätenkabinett


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Für eine solche Sammlung hat wiki doch längst sein Kuriositätenkabinett eingerichtet:



Und das soll die User jetzt inwiefern daran hindern ihre Favoriten hier zu teilen?


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....ananenschnecken



wääh .. ich werde davon träumen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## MoK (31. Januar 2012)

och zam da tuste dem joshua aber ein bisschen unrecht  

aber sehr nette beiträge


----------



## Kamsi (31. Januar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> wääh .. ich werde davon träumen, da bin ich mir sicher



ich warte morgen auf einen traumbericht ^^


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

ich habe aus dem "Nachschwärmer" thread ja schon wieder was neues zum alpträumen.. ^^
Das wird wirr werden  Aber ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden


----------



## sympathisant (31. Januar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia....Rhinoc%C3%A9ros

eine politische partei kanadas, die folgende ziele vertritt:

 # Widerruf des physikalischen Gesetzes der Schwerkraft (1984 durch Kandidat Richard „the Troll" Schaller)

 # Bereitstellung höherer Bildung durch den Bau höherer Schulgebäude (engl. provide higher education by building taller schools)

 # Einführung von Englisch, Französisch und Analphabetismus als Kanadas drei offizielle Landessprachen

 # Schaffung des weltgrößten Parkplatzes durch Asphaltierung der Provinz Manitoba

 # Einebnung der Rocky Mountains, damit die Einwohner von Alberta den Sonnenuntergang über dem Pazifik sehen könnten

 # Aufstauung des Sankt-Lorenz-Stroms, um Montreal zum Venedig von Nordamerika zu machen

 # Abschaffung der Umwelt, weil es so schwer sei, sie sauber zu halten, und sie so viel Platz verbrauche

 # Annexion der Vereinigten Staaten als drittes kanadisches Territorium nach dem Yukon und den Northwest Territories (Nunavut existierte noch nicht), um den ausländischen Einfluss auf Kanadas natürliche Ressourcen auszuschalten

 # Ende der Kriminalität durch Abschaffung aller Gesetze[

 # Einstellung von mehr Militärkapellen, um Kanadas NATO-Verpflichtungen nachzukommen

 # Allmähliche Einführung des Linksverkehrs über fünf Jahre: Anfangs sollten nur große Lastwagen und Traktoren links fahren, später auch Busse und schließlich selbst kleinere Autos und Fahrradfahrer

 # Abzahlung der kanadischen Staatsschulden per Kreditkarte (Kandidat Richard „the Troll" Schaller)

 # Verringerung des Energieverbrauchs durch ein Gesetz, das einen niedrigeren Siedepunkt für Wasser vorschreibt

 # Kriegserklärung an Belgien, weil die belgische Comicfigur Tim (aus Tim und Struppi) im Band Tim im Kongo ein Nashorn tötet (in der Originalversion sprengt Tim ein lebendes Nashorn in die Luft, was in deutschen Ausgaben bis 2007 jedoch meist durch ein Missgeschick des Nashorns ersetzt wurde. Der Krieg würde abgesagt, falls Belgien Miesmuscheln und einen Kasten belgisches Bier zum Hauptquartier der Rhinozerospartei in Montreal brächte – was die belgische Botschaft in Ottawa wirklich in die Tat umsetzte.)

 # Anstrich der 400-km-Grenze für den kanadischen Hochsee-Fischfang in Wasserfarbe, damit kanadische Fische stets wüssten, wo sie sich befänden

 # Verbot der (für ihre Kälte berüchtigten) kanadischen Winter

 # Umwandlung des Trans-Canada Highway in eine Einbahnstraße

 # Umtausch von Kanadas Währung in Kaugummi, damit man Inflation (wörtlich: Aufblähen) und Deflation (wörtlich: Luftablassen) je nach Wunsch regeln könnte

 # Spende eines kostenfreien Nashorns an jeden aufstrebenden Künstler in Kanada

 # Zählung der Thousand Islands, um zu prüfen, ob die US-Amerikaner einige gestohlen hätten


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloop

Wtf, einfach nur WTF


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloop
> 
> Wtf, einfach nur WTF



sehr cool!

Und Kamsi: nix spannendes zu berichten.. Außer von Handmixern mit Nebelmaschine, was aber weniger auf die Sachen hier zurück zu führen ist ^^


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloop
> 
> Wtf, einfach nur WTF



Das ist echt cool ^^


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Also da muss man schon sehr genau lesen: Gemeinde Hilter

Aber die wollen sich ja umbenennen - in Göringen  Nein, kleiner Scherz


----------



## Konov (3. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also da muss man schon sehr genau lesen: Gemeinde Hilter



Versteh ich nicht, hast du Hitler gelesen oder was ist daran jetzt so interessant? ^^


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, hast du Hitler gelesen oder was ist daran jetzt so interessant? ^^


Ja -.- ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Februar 2012)

Hier was für Freunde von Verschwörungstheorien 

kein Mittelalter


----------



## shadow24 (6. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloop
> 
> Wtf, einfach nur WTF




na überlegt mal was 1997 war...na dämmerts?...der Film "Titanic" kam in die kinos 
...wahrscheinlich ein gigantischer werbetrick,den leider nur dieses ominöse sonarzentrum mitbekommen hat


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2012)

Bridget Driscoll - fiel mir gestern wieder ein


----------



## Pickpocket (6. Februar 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Serial_Killers
Falls des dazu passt =P man achte auf die ersten Zeilen ^^


----------

